# Savage 20 Gage - Would you buy?



## vjc123 (Sep 10, 2007)

I found a local guy that is selling a Savage 22 Mag 20 Gage over and under shot gun for $300. I have not seen it, but he says that both barrels are in excellent condition and that it has a stainless receiver and a gold trigger.

Can anyone vouch for the quality of this gun or price? I have been looking for an over under for trap, but everything seems to be in the $1,000 + price range, so I am a bit skeptical of this deal. Any other questions I should ask this guy. Thanks.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I am a little confused. Is it the Savage 24, which has a rifle barrel (like .22 Mag) over a shotgun barrel? Such a gun is very unsuitable for trap. It's more of a wilderness survival gun than anything else.


----------



## vjc123 (Sep 10, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> I am a little confused. Is it the Savage 24, which has a rifle barrel (like .22 Mag) over a shotgun barrel? Such a gun is very unsuitable for trap. It's more of a wilderness survival gun than anything else.


Mike, you are correct after further questioning the owner, it does have a rifle barrel. The owner really didn't know what it was. Back to the drawing board. Thanks for the help.


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

Savage pump shotguns were never popular with the buying public or the military.
The winchester model 12, remington 870, & the mossberg 500 have always been the most popular. At the present time, brownells stocks the most of everything shotgun related for the rem 870 & the mossberg 500.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

vjc123 said:


> I have been looking for an over under for trap, but everything seems to be in the $1,000 + price range,


Check out the Stoeger Condors. Standard grade O/U for around $400. AA grades $600-$700. They seem to be gaining acceptance, but I don't have hands on info as to the quality. I have a Stoeger Coachgun and it has been trouble free so far.
Eli :smt1099


----------

